# What cubes do you want



## PetrusQuber (Mar 6, 2020)

My birthday is in two months  I’m pretty sure I know what I want to get, and what my friends will get me: cubes
Here’s my list:
Yuxin Little Magic Pyraminx
Yuxin Little Magic Megaminx v2
Mat Latches
Lubest XMT 10

I really want to branch out into other events, because occasionally I do feel bored with 3x3, and also, collection purposes. (Also want to test if anybody will yell ‘Is that a 10x10’ looking at the Mega lol). My timer is Speedstacks, and my mat is Moyu. They do not fit together like with a Stackmat. Latches will solve that. As for the lube, Traxxas 30K is great for good cornercutting and smoothness, speed, not so much. It’s medium viscosity, after all. And my Valk Power M, I feel could do with a little speed.

What cubes/cube related things do you want?
Edit: New list:
X Man Bell Pyraminx
X Man Wingy Skewb
YLM V2 Mega
Mat latches


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> My birthday is in two months  I’m pretty sure I know what I want to get, and what my friends will get me: cubes
> Here’s my list:
> Yuxin Little Magic Pyraminx
> Yuxin Little Magic Megaminx v2
> ...


Do you have any Megamixes currently? I think the Galaxy V2 M is a much better megaminx if you are looking to get into it.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 6, 2020)

Getting the x-man bell pyraminx is what I'd recommend, it's almost the same price as others


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 6, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Do you have any Megamixes currently? I think the Galaxy V2 M is a much better megaminx if you are looking to get into it.


No. The Galaxy V2 M is £22... A bit expensive considering all I want to do is try Megaminx out.


ProStar said:


> Getting the x-man bell pyraminx is what I'd recommend, it's almost the same price as others


Maybe, but it’s two times the price of the Yuxin... How much better is it’s performance? Maybe I will get it.


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 6, 2020)

My Birthday is in a week. Not many cubes I want because I got most of the ones I wanted for Christmas.
I want:
*YJ MGC Megaminx(*All my friends do megaminx and I usually destroy them in every event apart from megaminx because I don’t have one)
*X-Man Bell Pyraminx*(I currently have a QiYi QiMing or something pyra and it’s way to slow to get sub 8 consistently)
*GoPro 7 Silver*(not a cube but I want to record my solves and progress with not just cubing but my other hobbies too)


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 7, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> My Birthday is in a week. Not many cubes I want because I got most of the ones I wanted for Christmas.
> I want:
> *YJ MGC Megaminx(*All my friends do megaminx and I usually destroy them in every event apart from megaminx because I don’t have one)
> *X-Man Bell Pyraminx*(I currently have a QiYi QiMing or something pyra and it’s way to slow to get sub 8 consistently)
> *GoPro 7 Silver*(not a cube but I want to record my solves and progress with not just cubing but my other hobbies too)


nice list.

i dont do birthdays like @Cubinwitdapizza because i am a jehovah's witness.

but i do want these cubes.

*GAN 356 XS *(I like the matte finish on the 251, and the gts3m turns "off" to me)
*Moyu Aouyan Skeub *(i just want to do skeuuuub and might as well get a good one and not something trash)
*X-Man Bell* (same as ^)
*Stackmat timer and mat *(i dont even have a qj timer )
*Plane ticket to the east side of oz because there is literally no comps in perth AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 7, 2020)

Mine would be:
...
Valk 5m
...

i rly want a valk 5 and i have a comp tmr and today, trying to buy off someone


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 7, 2020)

I might get the Mr. M and Qiheng S instead of the YLMs tbh. I don’t really know much about Megaminxes and Pyraminxes yet, so I’m just spitballing.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 7, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Mine would be:
> ...
> Valk 5m
> ...
> ...


The Valk 5 is definatily something you should buy. Otherwise the MGC is a good alt.

I have it and my times dropped by 30 secs in a day!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 7, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> nice list.
> 
> i dont do birthdays like @Cubinwitdapizza because i am a jehovah's witness.
> 
> ...


Derpy there is Slow Down Perth 2020 for you, for me no comps anywhere in Hampshire and all I can go to is the Guildford Opens.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Derpy there is Slow Down Perth 2020 for you, for me no comps anywhere in Hampshire and all I can go to is the Guildford Opens.


i dont do clock


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 7, 2020)

BLD? FMC? 6x6? 7x7?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 7, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i dont do clock


Clock only good event.


----------



## ketchupcuber (Mar 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Derpy there is Slow Down Perth 2020 for you, for me no comps anywhere in Hampshire and all I can go to is the Guildford Opens.


are you going to the london open 
i am i think it will be really big


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 7, 2020)

No my parents are like ‘One comp a year is good enough, it gets you too worked up anyway. Also it’s too far away’


----------



## ketchupcuber (Mar 7, 2020)

shame my parents let me go if there like under 1 and a half hours away and maybe 3-4 a year but usually for just one day


----------



## kirbzcitkatz (Mar 7, 2020)

dayan tanyun 2x2
gan 354 M V2
aosu WR M 4x4
valk 5
MGC 6x6 
volt v2 m
Galaxy v2 m
shengshou teraminx 
9x9-17x17
yuxin pettles cube


----------



## OreKehStrah (Mar 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I might get the Mr. M and Qiheng S instead of the YLMs tbh. I don’t really know much about Megaminxes and Pyraminxes yet, so I’m just spitballing.


You could look into one of the shengshou megas if you’re interested in a beginner cube


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 7, 2020)

MGC 6x6 and X-Man Spark M 7x7


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 8, 2020)

I am planning to get the Tengyun V2 M and AoChuang WRM when they are released.

BTW my birthday is may so these cubes will be out by then.


----------



## Kibble (Mar 9, 2020)

I really want the QiYi WuQue 4x4.
I want the Valk 5.
I want the X-Man Pyraminx and Skewb.
I want a mirror blocc.
And, a timer.

My birthday is coming up, soo yeah.


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Mar 9, 2020)

Valk 5 M, MGC 6x6, Xman bell pyraminx (i guess but i would hardly practice pyra just like skewb), Spark 7x7, maybe a smaller cube for OH


----------



## Chris_Cube (Mar 9, 2020)

Gan 356 X S Stickered I'm a real Gan fan


----------



## Tabe (Mar 9, 2020)

G0ingInsqne said:


> Valk 5 M, MGC 6x6, Xman bell pyraminx (i guess but i would hardly practice pyra just like skewb), Spark 7x7, maybe a smaller cube for OH


Want an MGC 6x6? Enter the giveaway on my Youtube channel (link under my name to the left)! I'm giving away a Gan XS and an MGC 6x6.


----------



## skewbercuber (Mar 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> My birthday is in two months  I’m pretty sure I know what I want to get, and what my friends will get me: cubes
> Here’s my list:
> Yuxin Little Magic Pyraminx
> Yuxin Little Magic Megaminx v2
> ...




Get the Mgc Megaminx it is a bit more expensive than the Yuxin but it have also Magnets and it isn't as expensive as the galaxy v2m Megaminx.

Also get the Xman Bell or Yuxin Huanlong Pyraminx they are worth it too.


And a Question : 

Do you want to also start with skewb


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2020)

I probably won’t start with Skewb. I think I’ll be getting the Qiming Pyraminx and Qiheng S Megaminx. I might pull a couple of extra bucks to get one of those though


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 9, 2020)

Having an angstrom clock would be great. I would be more motivated to practice if my main event's main wasn't trash.


----------



## xcross (Mar 10, 2020)

My wish list:
Meilong M
Weight 5
Weight 3
DNM-37


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 13, 2020)

Definitely stick with YLM mega V2, I have the galaxy v2 and I choose the YLM easily.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

I might also get a skewb, is the X Man Wingy good?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I might also get a skewb, is the X Man Wingy good?


I love mine.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I might also get a skewb, is the X Man Wingy good?


The cyclone boys M is cheaper and still super good.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

So if I want to save on money, but still want a really good Skewb, I should go with the Cyclone?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Mar 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> So if I want to save on money, but still want a really good Skewb, I should go with the Cyclone?


I would just get the wingy or the aoan cuz I got the cyclone and it catches a lot so get something else.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> So if I want to save on money, but still want a really good Skewb, I should go with the Cyclone?


Yeah. 
I feel the Skewbs you should keep in mind are Cyclone Boys ($10), Moyu Aoyan($19)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 21, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> Yeah.
> I feel the Skewbs you should keep in mind are Cyclone Boys ($10), Moyu Aoyan($19)


Why not the wingy?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> Yeah.
> I feel the Skewbs you should keep in mind are Cyclone Boys ($10), Moyu Aoyan($19)


As @Owen Morrison said, why not the Wingy?


Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I would just get the wingy or the aoan cuz I got the cyclone and it catches a lot so get something else.


The Aoyan is more expensive, so I guess Wingy it is.

Also, I decided to drop the XMT lube, it’s not really needed, I kept the YLM v2 mega, and I think I’ll splash on the X Man Bell.


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 21, 2020)

I want the MGC 5x5 and 6x6, also the X-Man Galaxy V2 M or the YLM Megaminx.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 21, 2020)

I've been on a huge puzzle theory grind recently, and I've been hella drawn to Non-WCA puzzles.

So I've got a list lol.

QiYi Ivy Cube
YuXin 8 Petals M
ShengShou Master Kilominx + Gigaminx
QiYi 15 Puzzle
YLM 8x8 and 9x9

And also maybe a decent 2x2. I need help with that haha


----------



## ProStar (Mar 21, 2020)

Definately get the yuxin Redi Cube if you like the moyu one, I tried the moyu one at a comp and it was total trash compared to my OOTB yuxin one


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 21, 2020)

VIBE_ZT said:


> And also maybe a decent 2x2. I need help with that haha


MGC is really good. It's not expensive either


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 21, 2020)

Its my main over the Valk, Gan 251, Tengyun, Weipo M


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Definately get the yuxin Redi Cube if you like the moyu one, I tried the moyu one at a comp and it was total trash compared to my OOTB yuxin one


Well yeah, the 8-Petals M has an actually intelligent mechanism AND magnets lol


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 21, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> MGC is really good. It's not expensive either


I have it and... I honestly don't like it.

I want a cube that responds a little better to corner-cutting. The MGC feels a little too flimsy to me for some reason.

AT ANY RATE I dont like it. The TengYun felt great to me when I tried it in comp though. I want to try the WeiPo WRM too.

Valk is too big for me.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 21, 2020)

Yuxin mega is bad, it is a paoin to turn, i recommend saving up for a galaxy or mgc not a yuxin. After one solve I don't want do another


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I might also get a skewb, is the X Man Wingy good?





WarriorCatCuber said:


> The cyclone boys M is cheaper and still super good.


I think that the Cyclone Boys is much better than the Wingy


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 22, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I think that the Cyclone Boys is much better than the Wingy


do you have the Wingy?


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> do you have the Wingy?


I also agree, I have both


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 22, 2020)

I prefer the wingy but it is really up to choice
I rly want a 6x6 or square 1 now. unfortunately i will have to save up for bit


----------



## ptf606 (Mar 22, 2020)

I still use a Moyu Magnetic skewb and I've made finals with it. 
I want to upgrade my 4-7 to the MGCs when they come out and also the YLM Square-1.


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Mar 22, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I prefer the wingy but it is really up to choice
> I rly want a 6x6 or square 1 now. unfortunately i will have to save up for bit


SQ1- get the YLM, its only $10 and its really good.
6x6- get the MGC, its only $25


----------



## MarkA64 (Mar 22, 2020)

Could use a Black Gan 354 Infinite with strong magents and white internals... But it's over $50 and I've spent a lot on cubes already.


----------



## alexiscubing (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a gan354m stickerless matte finish that I would sell


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 22, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> do you have the Wingy?


I have a Cyclone Boys, MoYu Magnetic, Wingy, and Aoyan (I used to be really into skewb)


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 22, 2020)

i want GAN !!!
i know stickerless is more common than stickered now, but for 3x3 i still prefer stickered because IT IS CLASSIC !!!!


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> My birthday is in two months  I’m pretty sure I know what I want to get, and what my friends will get me: cubes
> Here’s my list:
> Yuxin Little Magic Pyraminx
> Yuxin Little Magic Megaminx v2
> ...


I have both the X-man Pyra and skewb and they are amazing, they are worth it.
My list is:
Moyu Weilong GTS
Little magic 6x6
timer mat
preimium lube bundle from the cubicle.
pro shop MF3RS

The GTS was my fist speed cube, and i lost it, i miss that thing so much. It was amazing.
The gan X would be on this list, but i ordered one and it is coming soon. so thats cool


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 24, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I prefer the wingy but it is really up to choice
> I rly want a 6x6 or square 1 now. unfortunately i will have to save up for bit


i have the wingy


----------



## Exotic Butters (Mar 24, 2020)

You should get a ShengShou MR. M Pyramid. It's super cheap, and is arguably the best one on the market right now, and some notable pros have switched to it. (Tymon Kolasinski switched to the MR. M for a while)


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 24, 2020)

did it auto correct pyraminx?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 24, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> You should get a ShengShou MR. M Pyramid. It's super cheap, and is arguably the best one on the market right now, and some notable pros have switched to it. (Tymon Kolasinski switched to the MR. M for a while)


For a while?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 24, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> I am learning cfop and the 5x5 my dad said that if I learn 5x5 he will get me a 4x4 or a megaminx
> can u peeps tell me which ones are good. my budget is 10 to 15$


Best Megaminx is the X-Man Galaxy V2 M. Maybe if you wait for a sale and then use a discount code which honey can give you (honey), which works for thecubicle.com and speedcube shop. If you do both those things you could get it down to around $20 or so.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 24, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Best Megaminx is the X-Man Galaxy V2 M. Maybe if you wait for a sale and then use a discount code which honey can give you (honey), which works for thecubicle.com and speedcube shop. If you do both those things you could get it down to around $20 or so.


No. Honey doesn't give you the entire discount, it keeps some of the money you save.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> should I get the concave one or the sculpted one


sculpted


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 25, 2020)

Wuwei and Gan mega would be nice, wouldn't mind GTS3M, Max XS, AOsu WRM, Aochuang WRM.... Scrap this, one of every cube


----------



## brododragon (Mar 25, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> btw what is the derpy cat morripi 1welcoming/greeting team comittee


It's a committee made to welcome people.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 25, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> u serious


Yep. Go to basically any member intro and you'll see them.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Mar 25, 2020)

cool


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 25, 2020)

This is my top tier wishlist.


6x6x6YongJunMGC 6x6StickerlessYesTimerYongJunMini Timer (grey)TimerTimer4x4x4YongJunMGC 4x4StickerlessYes7x7x7YongJunMGC 7x7x7StickerlessYes5x5x5YongJunMGC 5x5StickerlessYes4x4x4YongJunYuSu 4x4x4 V2 MStickerlessYes5x5x5YongJunYuChuang 5X5 V2 MStickerlessYes


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 25, 2020)

Members @DerpBoiMoon @WarriorCatCuber @Owen Morrison @Etotheipi @BenChristman1


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 29, 2020)

Huh, I ended up getting the Yuhu V2 Mega, YLM squan, MGC 2x2, Cubicle Labs Silk, and mat latches. The only thing that stayed the same was the mat latches . Also I just got the Yuhu V2, time to scramble it and solve it with Petrus...


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 7, 2020)

My new Gan 356 RS, fastest solve is 9.61


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Sep 8, 2020)

by the way i bought it Rp. 150.000, or around $11, is $11 cheap for you ?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 8, 2020)

I think that a WuWei Pro/Elite could be really popular or a GTS3M 2020.


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 8, 2020)

I want to get MGC 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Gan 356 M, Gan 251


----------



## zslane (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm also toying with the idea of getting the MGC 6x6 and 7x7. I really like their 5x5. The only thing holding me back is that I kinda feel like the 5x5 is already a lot of work; the 6x6 and 7x7 would be exhausting!

I have the GAN 251M and it is a very nice 2x2! I also really like the Meilong magnetic 2x2.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 9, 2020)

Looking forward to getting:

GAN 11 M Pro
GAN Pyraminx
Guoguan TSM
MGC7
Qiyi Clock (just ordered)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 9, 2020)

Wait @Zain_A24 what was that first cube?


----------



## qwr (Sep 9, 2020)

I'd like to try the Valk2, MGC 2x2 and big cubes, and Tengyun. Also I need more lube.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait @Zain_A24 what was that first cube?



Errrrr..
Speedcubeshop recently posted something about it, as well as GAN themselves using it in a hashtag. Nothing concrete just yet, but we will be doing an episode on our channel about it so be sure to keep an eye out.


----------



## Scrombo (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm torn between getting the Valk 3M or the Elite. If the Elite feels like an upgraded Valk, I think I'd be okay with the price. Then again, I want the cube that started the product line. I just can't choose!


----------



## zslane (Sep 9, 2020)

When lubed up, the Valk 3 Elite M feels amazing to me. But I still prefer my GAN 356 XS, if I'm being honest. As flagships go, GAN just happens to make them the way I like them, but that doesn't mean they are right for everyone. If I might be permitted to stretch an analogy a bit, I'd say the Valk 3 Elite M feels like a Porsche (heavy, stable) while the GAN 356 XS feels like a Ferrari (light, responsive). You can win with both; it comes down to which kind of "driving feel" you prefer.


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 9, 2020)

zslane said:


> When lubed up, the Valk 3 Elite M feels amazing to me. But I still prefer my GAN 356 XS, if I'm being honest. As flagships go, GAN just happens to make them the way I like them, but that doesn't mean they are right for everyone. If I might be permitted to stretch an analogy a bit, I'd say the Valk 3 Elite M feels like a Porsche (heavy, stable) while the GAN 356 XS feels like a Ferrari (light, responsive). You can win with both; it comes down to which kind of "driving feel" you prefer.


nice analysis lol


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 9, 2020)

I personally like the original Valk 3 much more than the Valk Elite. The elite was too blocky and I couldn't turn fluidly on it.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 10, 2020)

zslane said:


> When lubed up, the Valk 3 Elite M feels amazing to me. But I still prefer my GAN 356 XS, if I'm being honest. As flagships go, GAN just happens to make them the way I like them, but that doesn't mean they are right for everyone. If I might be permitted to stretch an analogy a bit, I'd say the Valk 3 Elite M feels like a Porsche (heavy, stable) while the GAN 356 XS feels like a Ferrari (light, responsive). You can win with both; it comes down to which kind of "driving feel" you prefer.


I set up the Valk Elite with Light spring, and medium magnets, with gravitas, weight 3, and a small squeeze of weight 6(plus dnm later). It makes it fast, but had a small drag at the beginning. After a few days, it is quite fast and flexible, not stable. OOTB it is stable though, but dry for my taste.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 10, 2020)

And I would like the new guoguan 2x2, because i'm maining a yupo 2x2 right now. Maybe the mgc 4x4.


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Sep 10, 2020)

I would like to get a Valk M/Elite or any magnetic cube.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 10, 2020)

Does anyone know what the difference is between the Valk 3 Power M and the Valk 3 Elite M? Feel, customizable, etc? I’ve been trying to find the difference but have been unsuccessful.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 10, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between the Valk 3 Power M and the Valk 3 Elite M? Feel, customizable, etc? I’ve been trying to find the difference but have been unsuccessful.


They're very different cubes. I've used both—the Elite is more stable and has magnet strength options, and in general just feels smoother. I personally prefer it a lot, but the Power is still a very good cube.


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 10, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between the Valk 3 Power M and the Valk 3 Elite M? Feel, customizable, etc? I’ve been trying to find the difference but have been unsuccessful.



The power is the second 3x3 in the valk line, the first being the Valk 3M and the most recent being the valk elite. The valk elite has adjustable magnets and springs while the power doesn’t (it comes with a second set though). I’m pretty sure most people liked the original and the elite, but the power had mixed reviews. In addition the elite is 26 grams lighter than the power. If you are deciding between those two cubes I would recommend the elite


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 10, 2020)

Is it just me or am I the only one who uses the green springs on the valk elite? I see everyone using the red springs.


----------



## White KB (Sep 10, 2020)

I already have some pretty good mains in some events:
2x2 - Valk 2 M
3x3 - GAN 356 X w/ YuXin Little Magic as backup
5x5 - YuXin Cloud 5x5
Skewb - MoYu AoYan w/ X-Man Wingy Magnetic as backup

Here are some ones that I would like:
4x4 - MoYu Aosu M 4x4
6x6 - whatever good 6x6s there are (I haven't checked too often)
7x7 - YuXin Spark M
Pyra - MoYu magnetic Pyraminx
Megaminx - GAN Megaminx
Clock - QiYi Magnetic Clock (when it comes out)
Squan - X-Man Volt v2 M (black/white)
OH - MoYu Mini Weilong
Random - Fisher Cube, Ghost Cube, others


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 10, 2020)

White KB said:


> I already have some pretty good mains in some events:
> 2x2 - Valk 2 M
> 3x3 - GAN 356 X w/ YuXin Little Magic as backup
> 5x5 - YuXin Cloud 5x5
> ...



for 6x6 the best is MGC by a lot, and for pyraminx you shoud probably get either qiyi ms or x-man bell v2


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 10, 2020)

My current mains
1.Valk 2 M
2.Qiyi Ms 3x3(Gan xs as backup)
3.Valk 4(not that great)
4.Qiyi Ms 5x5
5.Skewb(some decent X-man stickered)
6.Pyra qiyi MS
7.Mega X-man Galaxy(cubicle pro shop)


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 10, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> My current mains
> 1.Valk 2 M
> 2.Qiyi Ms 3x3(Gan xs as backup)
> 3.Valk 4(not that great)
> ...



When you main a $6 cube and backup a $60 cube.

(The MS is really good so don't blame you.)


----------



## Zubin Park (Sep 10, 2020)

I guess I'll add my mains
2x2: YLM (unmagnetized)- I like this better than magnetic cubes idk why
3x3: Gan X (Backups in order: WRM v1, Gan Air M, RS3M 2020
4x4: Aosu GTS2M (Backup MGC)
5x5: MGC
6x6: MGC
3BLD: Gan Air SM (Backups: my 2 other SM's)
OH: any cube I feel like using


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 2, 2020)

Bumpy dump
Soo, my birthday is in a couple days, and I really want some cubes. I can spend about 30 dollars. I sort of want to branch out into other events, specifically mega, and get better cubes. I currently have a QiYi MS and I average 35, and a jELly 4x4, on which I average 320 (probably changed, I don't time 4x4 anymore)
Any good recommendations?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Bumpy dump
> Soo, my birthday is in a couple days, and I really want some cubes. I can spend about 30 dollars. I sort of want to branch out into other events, specifically mega, and get better cubes. I currently have a QiYi MS and I average 35, and a jELly 4x4, on which I average 320 (probably changed, I don't time 4x4 anymore)
> Any good recommendations?


If you get the MGC 4x4 and the Yuhu v2 M, that’s $33 (going by TheCubicle’s prices), but there’s discount codes, which might cover tax.


----------



## qwr (Oct 2, 2020)

My current interests are collecting all the good 2x2s: xinghen, chuwen, mgc, valk2, and tengyun (maybe old Dayan if I can find one). I have the weipo in light blue and I love solving with it since it has a nice clacky quick feel. My other 2x2s as mains are my very crunchy wittwo with a lot of traxxas to smooth it, and the little magic 2x2 which I added silk to make it somewhat soft and quick.

I have a lot of 3x3s so I don't plan on getting more aside from collecting unique old ones and completing my Dayan series from Dayan 2 to Dayan 5 (Dayan 1 is Taiyan and Dayan 6 is Panshi which are almost impossible to find nowadays). I'm most interested in Tengyun v1, Qiyi MS, and RS3M 2020 (to compare it to my RS3M). My best performing cubes (I don't really main any 3x3 and I like to solve with all my 3x3s, even the budget ones) are the Cubicle Labs Little Magic M and Pro shop GTS2M, both of which were $20 or under on discount.

I don't have many big cubes but I would like to get the full MGC line (and maybe full Meilong line for collecting).


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 2, 2020)

My mains :
2x2: Non magnetic Meilong
3x3: Qiyi Warrior S
Would like to get:
pyra, mega, skewb, squan: Meilong(coz I have a low budget)
Clock:qiyi, lingao or ss


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 2, 2020)

I don't feel like listing them all, so here's my cubicle wishlist


TLDR: TheCubicles Entire website. (But isn't that the case with everyone?)

Edit: Now you know what the M in MJS Cubing stands for.

Edit 2: If I had to choose one, I really want the qiyi clock. I haven't gotten a clock yet because I've been wanting to get into clock, but I've Benn waiting for one that doesn't suck.


----------



## Itsmafy (Oct 2, 2020)

I only need a 4x4 and a Pyraminx. Thinking of getting the new RS4M and meilong magnetic pyraminx.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Oct 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I don't feel like listing them all, so here's my cubicle wishlist
> 
> 
> TLDR: TheCubicles Entire website. (But isn't that the case with everyone?)
> ...



Noticed that you have the Weipo 2x2 WR M on your list. SCS has it on sale this week for half price.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 2, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> Noticed that you have the Weipo 2x2 WR M on your list. SCS has it on sale this week for half price.


Oh really? Thanks I'll take a look.

Edit: They're sold out on black 

Edit 2: Did you just scroll through and happen to see it or did you actually take the time to look through them all?


----------



## RiceMan_ (Oct 3, 2020)

I want a 1980 rubik's brand


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Oct 4, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Edit: Now you know what the M in MJS Cubing stands for.


Ok lemme guess: Matthew John Smith


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Ok lemme guess: Matthew John Smith


Nope


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Oct 5, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Edit: Now you know what the M in MJS Cubing stands for.


Matthew Jack Sullivan


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Matthew Jack Sullivan


Sill missing the J.

Matthew ________ Sullivan


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Oct 5, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Sill missing the J.
> 
> Matthew ________ Sullivan


Jonas
John
Jon
Jack
Jacques


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Wrong
> Wrong
> Wrong
> Wrong
> Wrong


Nope


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Oct 5, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Nope


Jules?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Jules?


No, but it ends in an "s"


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 5, 2020)

James? @MJS Cubing


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 5, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> James? @MJS Cubing


Yep


----------

